# Zone 6 gator



## HOGDOG76 (Sep 6, 2010)

MY INADEQUATE MUZZY RIG DID IT AGAIN TIP PENETRATED BACK SCUTES AND PUNCHED IN BETWEEN THE RIBS ON A 10 YARD SHOT TO LOCK HIM DOWN.THANK YOU TO MARK AND EVERYBODY AT MUZZY FOR  A GREAT PRODUCT.


----------



## thomas gose (Sep 6, 2010)

only worked because you shot such a little gator!


----------



## truckguy07x (Sep 6, 2010)

how much does that thing weigh? how long is it?
my cousin just got him one, not near as big as that.


----------



## Hard Core (Sep 6, 2010)

Awesome gator congrats...thats one to be proud of.


----------



## LanceColeman (Sep 6, 2010)

dude...... look at the head on that joker! congrats man!


----------



## johnweaver (Sep 10, 2010)

That there gator needed taken out, probly bout to die from old age.   GOOD JOB!!!!!!!!


----------



## frydaddy40 (Sep 10, 2010)

*Nice*



HOGDOG76 said:


> MY INADEQUATE MUZZY RIG DID IT AGAIN TIP PENETRATED BACK SCUTES AND PUNCHED IN BETWEEN THE RIBS ON A 10 YARD SHOT TO LOCK HIM DOWN.THANK YOU TO MARK AND EVERYBODY AT MUZZY FOR  A GREAT PRODUCT.



  Kill him on public or private land?    Nice one ether way.

    Muzzy and AMS is there any thing else.


----------



## Katera73 (Sep 11, 2010)

Monster head gator nice congrats!!!


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Sep 11, 2010)

frydaddy40 said:


> kill him on public or private land?    Nice one ether way.
> 
> Muzzy and ams is there any thing else.   :d


public river and no i dont want to say which one:dlol


----------



## frydaddy40 (Sep 14, 2010)

*Big gator river*



HOGDOG76 said:


> public river and no i dont want to say which one:dlol



   You don't have to, i am taking clients there this weekend.
   How big was that one?


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Sep 14, 2010)

frydaddy40 said:


> You don't have to, i am taking clients there this weekend.
> How big was that one?



11 FOOT 7INCHES AND I DOUBT IT GOOD LUCK EITHER WAY!


----------



## TurkeyBird (Sep 15, 2010)

Congrats!!  That thing is an absolute beast!


----------



## frydaddy40 (Sep 15, 2010)

*Thanks*



HOGDOG76 said:


> 11 FOOT 7INCHES AND I DOUBT IT GOOD LUCK EITHER WAY!



    Thanks       That's the  Biggest one this year from that zone.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Sep 15, 2010)

frydaddy40 said:


> thanks       that's the  biggest one this year from that zone.



yeah but there is alot of season left:d


----------



## frydaddy40 (Sep 16, 2010)

*That's right.*



HOGDOG76 said:


> yeah but there is alot of season left:d



  Right you are and frydaddy40 is on the hunt in zone 6 the 
 rest of the season.      Look out gators.


----------

